# Henry says, Happy Mother's Day MOM! (Not quite)



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a sweet boy you have to dig you an swimming pool for mother's day. Great surprise for you.


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> What a sweet boy you have to dig you an swimming pool for mother's day. Great surprise for you.


LOL...thanks. I didn't know whether to laugh or kill him. ha ha My family stood around taking pictures and yelling lay down. NICE! NOT!!! Oh well, he had fun, all except for the hose part. He went all cujo on me. Poor guy! He definitely hates the hose!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL That's great muddy golden baby!


----------

